# Anima Beyond Fantasy International



## Halxarth (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello everyone from behalf of Anima Beyond Fantasy International.

You may have heard from Anima before. This roleplaying game, which prides itself in its flexibility, wide array of options, and immersing lore and setting in a fantasy with hidden Sci fi touches drawing inspiration from Anime world, has lacked meaningful official releases for quite some years, although it's community has never died, and we have had close contact with its author during this time, receiving sporadic new material and information.

Now, the game is reviving. A reboot of the game is scheduled on 2022 with the second edition of its core book, and the community is experiencing a Renaissance. If you are interested in learning and playing a game which can be complex, but rewarding (enough for us to have been here supporting it all this time), come join us in our discord community. We will be glad to chat and be able to welcome you!

Join the Anima Beyond Fantasy International Discord Server!

Anima International Administration and Moderation team.


----------

